# Moving to uae 😳



## Kavita2283 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi there.. Me and my husband would love to move to the uae and open our own small beauty salon with maybe 2 other staff.. But we don't have a clue how much funds we need ..where to start and what location to look for..we currently live in Ireland and hold irish nationality..we are desperate to move and would appreciate any help ...thank you


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

for starters have done any research on how businesses are run here, unless you are in a freezone you have to have an emirati partner who holds 51% etc. its very very expensive to start up. and the rules on employment etc are very different from the uk and other places.... there is so much red tape and paperwork which all costs money.... i think the british embassy are just opening a new service for new brit businesses here i believe.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

busy bee is right in that there is massive red tape and it is very expensive to start up a business. and if you want to retain full ownership you must operate out of the free zones which limits your locations. 

also keep in mind that there are a ton of beauty shops, nail bars, and salons here.

use the search function on the forum here to learn more about starting a business in uae [esp in the dubai forum] as there are several threads discussing this.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Kavita2283 said:


> Hi there.. Me and my husband would love to move to the uae and open our own small beauty salon with maybe 2 other staff.. But we don't have a clue how much funds we need ..where to start and what location to look for..we currently live in Ireland and hold irish nationality..we are desperate to move and would appreciate any help ...thank you


Have you been here and researched this? As the other posters say it can be difficult and technically, if you are in a freezone your customers must be outwith the uae unless you partner with another local business. All very complicated and you must do lots of due diligence before you take the plunge! 

I'd come out and spend at least two months "on the ground" establishing potential locations and the needs of your customer base before you commit to anything.

Good luck!


----------

